# Reproductor casero con un reproductor de coche



## zENKIu (Oct 17, 2005)

Bueno antes de todo, deciros que e visto dos ejemplos pero... Me e quedado igual.

Bueno tengo un Panasonic CQ-C3300N MP3/WMA

De electronica no se mucho pero tampoco debe ser tan dificil. Y queria saber que me haria falta para poder hacerme una instalacion en casa...

La parte trasera del reproductor tiene Un conector Pin, uno como si fuera un euroconector pequeño y las salidas de los altavoces.

Se que me haria falta una fuente de alimentacion, pero funcionaria cualquier transformador?, tengo en casa uno de halogenos y creo q funciona a 12v, es asi?, funcionaria?.

Una vez teniendo la fuente como deberia conectarla al reproductor?, me imagino que a la entrada que parece como un euroconector, pero como?.

Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Debes conocer la distribución de pines del euro conector, mas exactamente los pines por donde se alimenta el reproductor (los que van a la batería) en los cuales conectaras la fuente de 12 voltios. 

La fuente que útiles debe tener una buena capacidad de corriente, de eso te darás cuenta cuando conectes el reproductor, si al aumentarle el volumen este comienza a distorsionar el sonido es por falta de corriente.


----------



## zENKIu (Oct 17, 2005)

Como puedo saber que pines son los que me hacen falta para darle corriente al reproductor?.

No tengo mucha idea.

Gracias por contestar.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Tienes que verificar con algún tester o multimetro los 12 voltios en los pines del euro conector en el auto. 

Hasta donde conozco la distribución de pines del conectores varia según el fabricante, por lo que no es confiable darte alguna distribución estándar.


----------



## zENKIu (Oct 17, 2005)

No es para todos los reproductores igual?. Si el conector es universal (por decirlo de alguna forma), no deberia de haber un patron para que todas las compañias lo gastaran de la misma forma?. Siendo la alimentacion para todos igual. Exactamente como se llama este tipo de conector, esque en las instrucciones no dice nada.

Gracias, menuda paciencia debes de tener... hehehe


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Pues te digo que aquí en mi país los conectores varían mucho, así que seria muy difícil darte un dato concreto. Podrías mas bien subir alguna foto del conector, así seria mas fácil buscar su distribución de pines.


----------



## zENKIu (Oct 17, 2005)

Bueno aqui te subo dos imagenes en si de mi reproductor:

No salen muy claras por q la camara no es muy buena.

gracias tio.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

En mis apuntes no tengo ningún diagrama de esta marca, por eso no te podría decir la distribución con seguridad.

Te recomiendo que visites esta pagina:

http://www.radioadapter.josefscholz.de/

En esta sección encontraras algunos modelos de panasonic, fíjate en el conector rectangular de 8 pines, podría ser el estandar de panasonic?

http://www.radioadapter.josefscholz.de/page6.html


----------



## zENKIu (Oct 17, 2005)

Gracias por ayudarme, estoy viendo el dibujo, te refieres al Changer PANASONIC CX-DP801.
Tendria q utilizar los dos conectores,no?

Tengo que hacer las conexiones que dice en el esquema y utilizar solo las que me hagan falta,no?

Del conector redondo los conecto todos puenteados al conector rectangular,
y del rectangular conecto el transformador y los pines 8 y 9 los dejo libres.

Asi estaria bien?. Gracias por todo.
Aqui debajo te dejo el dibujo, para mas facilidad.

Una ultima cosa, las dos salidas rojas y blancas  que estan al lado de los conectores seran para los altavoces,no?. Y en el conector rectangular e visto que hay dos mas. Esto quiere decir q es Un reproductor de 4 salidas?. No estoy seguro.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo me refería al esquema del adjunto, solo debes conectar la tierra (GND), la antena y los 12 voltios (BAT+), me imagino yo que los conectores RCA son las salidas de audio?


----------



## zENKIu (Oct 17, 2005)

Mañana por la mañana compro el conector y realizo la prueba, y te dire como me ha ido el experiento.

Gracias y hasta mañana.


----------



## zENKIu (Oct 18, 2005)

No he conseguido hacerla funcionar, aproveche que tenia una fuente de alimentación de mi hermano, pero era de 1 Amperio, eso importa?.
Bueno gracias por todo Li-ion.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 18, 2005)

Hola, con la fuente de 1 amperio esta bien para probar, pero si no te funciono es porque entonces el diagrama de pines es el incorrecto. 

zENKIu, y porque no buscas el voltaje de alimentación midiendo los pines en el conector del auto, creo que hay si vas a la segura.


----------



## zENKIu (Oct 19, 2005)

la verdad es q es otra forma de hacerla funcionar...
Lo probare esta tarde y aprovechando que la fuente que tengo es variable, la podre regular.

Gracias, mas tarde te comento como salio.


----------



## pata_de_jaguar (Ene 2, 2006)

yo tengo un problema similart, tengo un MITZU MPA800(amplificadorcador) que quiero probar en casa, tengo un conversor AC/DC de 12 Volts 5 Amperes, todo funciona bien, solo que tiene ruido y las bocinas enloquecen al subirle al control de woofers, por lo que supongo es la frecuencia con que trabaje el conversor 60 hz, me gustari saber si existe alguna forma de eliminar, disminuir o amplificadorcar este ruido, al grado que no distorsione la musica de salida, he estado buscando en la web y no he contrado referencia  a la misma, el conector de poder del Amplicador solo trae GRND, + y Remote, he tratado de aterrizar un cable, pero no funciona, al combinar el amplificadorcador cpn un equializador el ruido aumenta de intensidad, me podrian dar alguna recomendacion?...


----------



## Polte I (Abr 19, 2006)

Por ahi esto no viene muy al caso, pero por casualidad le da alguna idea a alguien..

Hice un reproductor de cds (cda), puentiando las 2 salidas de una fuente vieja de pc (las salidas son las que van al boton de encendido), he conectado la fuente a la corriente, y le coencte una de las distribuciones de energia a una lectora de cds de 12x (de las viejas que vienen con el play y el pasar de cancion en el frente), a esta misma le conecte los aprlantes por la entrada de frente...

Asi escucho musica yo con este invento...

Espero que con esto les surga alguna idea, salu2

Polte


----------



## mrdll (Abr 24, 2006)

zENKIu dijo:
			
		

> Bueno antes de todo, deciros que e visto dos ejemplos pero... Me e quedado igual.
> 
> Bueno tengo un Panasonic CQ-C3300N MP3/WMA
> 
> ...




Hola zENKIu, yo tengo justo el modelo anterior solo reproduce mp3 y cda., y me aventuro a decirte que los cables de alimentacion, por standard, salvo como bien han dicho algun fabricante o el instalador del equipo, hallan decidido cambiar el color.

Pues en el mio la alimentacion postiva es decir (+) es el cable rojo unido a un cable amarillo y el negativo (-) el cable negro.

para un correcto funcionamiento no solo tendras que comprovar el voltaje de tu transformador sea de 12 v, si no tb el amperaje que necesitaras, pues deberas de mirar en tu radio cd el amperaje necesario que te pide el fabricante, (ver hojas tecnicas), o al menos mirar en su fusible de proteccion e intentar disponer de un transformador que al menos de esa carga o superior...





			
				pata_de_jaguar dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo un problema similart, tengo un MITZU MPA800(amplificadorcador) que quiero probar en casa, tengo un conversor AC/DC de 12 Volts 5 Amperes, todo funciona bien, solo que tiene ruido y las bocinas enloquecen al subirle al control de woofers, por lo que supongo es la frecuencia con que trabaje el conversor 60 hz, me gustari saber si existe alguna forma de eliminar, disminuir o amplificadorcar este ruido, al grado que no distorsione la musica de salida, he estado buscando en la web y no he contrado referencia  a la misma, el conector de poder del Amplicador solo trae GRND, + y Remote, he tratado de aterrizar un cable, pero no funciona, al combinar el amplificadorcador cpn un equializador el ruido aumenta de intensidad, me podrian dar alguna recomendacion?...



Hola, dinos de cuantos watt rms, (vatios reales) te ofrece el amplificador, pues creo que tu problema reside en el amperaje, creo, que es poca intensidad con lo que el amplificador no esta trabajando correctamente..


----------



## pata_de_jaguar (Sep 11, 2006)

pues encontre una solucion algo particular, me compre una fuente para PC de 350 Watts y con esa la corro, y despues de buscar y experimentar es cierto, el poco amperaje no deja trabajar bien al amplificador... el ruido del conversor se debe a su muy mala calidad de sus componentes y es una fuente no estabilizada....


----------

